# Looking to buy Army Cadet short sleeve T Shirts



## Brian (12 Apr 2005)

Hi I'm currently looking to buy some army cadet T shirts. They come in olive green and I have seen them in blue as well. They aren't like regular army shortsleeve T shirts, because these ones have their collars extended about an inch up the neck. I've looked everywhere for them and cannot locate any, and I haven't seen them in any army surplus stores lately. I called several army cadet offices and was informed that they do sell them to regular army cadet personell only, but I don't belong to the army cadets nor do I know anyone in the cadets. If anyone is out there that can order, buy or get their hands on some, I will gratefully purchase them. I'm willing to pay up to $50 a shirt. 

Thanks
dunphybrian@hotmail.com


----------



## Brian (12 Apr 2005)

No, they're not V neck, they are crew neck, and more like a mock turtle neck. 
Click the link and scroll down to a picture below. There's a cadet wearing one.

    
 http://www.cadets.ca/recruit/instr_e.asp


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Apr 2005)

that is just a typical CF issue tshirt...can be found in any surplus store, there is nothing special about it, it doesnt have a "turtleneck" style of collar, i think you are mistaken


----------



## primer (13 Apr 2005)

I don't know why you like them most cadets hate them    :threat:

If you have a logistic account you can order them with a credit card for about $3.00 a piece.

 Sounds like a set up   :rocket:


----------



## Brian (13 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it. But the T shirts I'm looking for are not regular ones. I've been to serveral surplus stores and have seen tons of regular T shirts. Their collars do not extend up.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Apr 2005)

which would mean that they actually do not exist...


----------



## Bean (13 Apr 2005)

I think I know the shirts you are looking for, but I hven't seen them since I was a cadet at Ipperwash in '88.  You're probably SOL on this one.


----------



## Chang (13 Apr 2005)

maybe he means a shirt similar to the CF thermo shirts?


----------



## primer (13 Apr 2005)

I know what your looking for but it seems hard to find them


----------



## Dane (13 Apr 2005)

My Corps either
1) still has some
2) Donated them to charity in October

I'll take a look, they were on our DA for like 20 years.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (13 Apr 2005)

Brian said:
			
		

> No, they're not V neck, they are crew neck, and more like a mock turtle neck.
> Click the link and scroll down to a picture below. There's a cadet wearing one.
> 
> http://www.cadets.ca/recruit/instr_e.asp


Wow .... anyone know when the picture on that website was taken.  That cadet looks almost identical to ...... well me (when I was much younger).


----------



## Brian (13 Apr 2005)

Thanks Dane, I'm looking for small size if you can get them. 
I'm not sure when the photo was taken Zedic. But if it is actually you, what a coincidence!


Brian


----------



## Saorse (13 Apr 2005)

I can look as well, as I do beieve I have seen these sorts of shirts before... not ones with any sorts of extended collar, but those.


----------



## primer (14 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Wow .... anyone know when the picture on that website was taken.   That cadet looks almost identical to ...... well me (when I was much younger).



97


----------



## Dave Mount (14 Apr 2005)

Wow, "old guy" you do know everything.  I haven't seen you on in a while.  I will be on nights this weekend, let me know if you are around.
App is in and trying to talk Herb into going back.  He was asked to be 2IC for H coy.


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Wow .... anyone know when the picture on that website was taken.   That cadet looks almost identical to ...... well me (when I was much younger).





			
				primer said:
			
		

> 97


if it was 97 there is no way it is you. unless you were born in 86 and joined when you were 11. but that looks like someone a bit o;der than an 11year old, still if it was you that would be pretty cool


----------



## Zedic_1913 (14 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> if it was 97 there is no way it is you. unless you were born in 86 and joined when you were 11. but that looks like someone a bit o;der than an 11year old, still if it was you that would be pretty cool


I was not a cadet in 1997, thus it is not me.


----------



## armygurl_557 (14 Apr 2005)

> No, they're not V neck, they are crew neck, and more like a mock turtle neck.
> Click the link and scroll down to a picture below. There's a cadet wearing one.




My Corps gives them out to us like 3 or 4 to a cadet.. they double ordered the ones we bought last year and order way too many for the recruits this year`.. i've got atleast 6 including the ones form camp..


----------



## q_1966 (15 Apr 2005)

Brian said:
			
		

> No, they're not V neck, they are crew neck, and more like a mock turtle neck.
> Click the link and scroll down to a picture below. There's a cadet wearing one.
> http://www.cadets.ca/recruit/instr_e.asp



That looks alot like the Issue OD T-Shirt to me


----------



## ouyin2000 (15 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> My Corps gives them out to us like 3 or 4 to a cadet.. they double ordered the ones we bought last year and order way too many for the recruits this year`.. i've got atleast 6 including the ones form camp..


Are you sure you know what your talking about? I am positibe you mean the typical Army green issue tshirt...i myself have at least a dozen of them...they give them out at camp like candy

what Brian is looking for, is more of a turtle neck style tshirt with a high collar, from what i understand


----------



## primer (19 Apr 2005)

Dave Mount said:
			
		

> Wow, "old guy" you do know everything.   I haven't seen you on in a while.   I will be on nights this weekend, let me know if you are around.
> App is in and trying to talk Herb into going back.   He was asked to be 2IC for H coy.



Allmost everything.tell Herb to take the job. I will be looking for a tent mate LOL


----------



## armygurl_557 (19 Apr 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you know what your talking about? I am positibe you mean the typical Army green issue tshirt...i myself have at least a dozen of them...they give them out at camp like candy
> 
> what Brian is looking for, is more of a turtle neck style tshirt with a high collar, from what i understand




I know.. My corps orders these special ones.. we have some of the Army issue ones too, but they fall apart too easily so we get those kind.. i got them at camp too because i requested themm..


----------



## Brian (21 Apr 2005)

Hi armygurl_557, let me know if you can order or get some of these special T shirts in small size. I will gladly pay good money for them.


Thanks
Brian


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Apr 2005)

I could try.. But our supply officer is on vacation for the next 3 weeks so i cant get them for you until she gets back..


----------



## Brian (22 Apr 2005)

No problem, anytime is good. I'll pay you $300.00 for six, if you can actually get them.   


Thanks
Brian


----------

